# als het niet kan zoals het moet



## wealhtheow

"Als het niet kan zoals het moet, moet het maar zoals het kan."

Hoe vertaal je dit naar het Engels? Ik kom er niet uit. Is er een vergelijkbaar gezegde in het Engels, of wordt het een klungelige verwoording? Ik kan ook kiezen om de inhoud vergelijkbaar te houden maar andere woorden te gebruiken. Het hoeft ook niet per se een gezegde te blijven, al is dat natuurlijk wel het fijnste.

Wat een uitdaging he 

Thanks!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi

Om met een uitdrukking te vertalen zou je kunnen kiezen voor 'if you can't beat them, join them'. Het idee is min of meer vergelijkbaar maar er gaat wel het één en ander verloren


----------



## wealhtheow

dankjewel voor de suggestie - in dit geval helaas net niet toe te passen. Het centrale thema in deze tekst is namelijk out-of-the-box thinking. Dynamisch te werk gaan, aanpassen aan nieuwe situaties. Is daar nog een gezegde voor? Vast wel, maar er schiet me geen te binnen.


----------



## Suehil

Not expressions, but how about :
'If you can't go the way you should, then you should go any way you can'  
'If the beaten path doesn't get you there, then take the road that does.'


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Suehil said:


> Not expressions, but how about :
> 'If the beaten path doesn't get you there, then take the road that does.'


 
 nice one!


----------



## wealhtheow

Thanks people! I'm not sure what to do yet but this has definitely provided inspiration.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

If it can't be done as it should be, then it must be done as it can be.

Dit is het meest dichtbij het origineel, maar wel 'klungelig', ben ik bang


----------



## Timidinho

Hm, misschien iets als:

If it can't be done the way it should, then it shall be done the way it can.
?


----------



## captainahab

Ik denk dat die eerste suggestie van Suehill ook wel de beste is inderdaad. Een beetje in de lijn van:
'Als Mozes niet naar de berg komt, dan moet de berg maar naar Mozes komen'. Ik weet niet hoe dit een echte uitdrukking is, maar mijn vader gebruikte hem vroeger regelmatig.

-edit-
Ik zie nu dat het gezegde andersom is en met een andere profeet in de hoofdrol 

"Als de berg niet naar Mohammed komt, zal Mohammed naar de berg moeten gaan"


----------



## wealhtheow

Ofwel in het Engels:

If Mohammad can't go to the mountain, let the mountain come to Mohammad.

Ja die komt ook aardig in de buurt!


----------



## Ktke

Volgens mij bestaat de uitdrukking met Mozes in ook.


----------

